# Eva Gabor Pipe Tobacco Commerical from the 60's



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just love the way she says buuuuuuurley!






Edit: Sorry for the typo, you'd think I'd know how to spell commercial.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

lol whenever she says darlin or burley I get a shiver heheh
troy


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

laloin said:


> lol whenever she says darlin or burley I get a shiver heheh
> troy


I can't say what I got when she said burley...
:banana:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

She was a fine lady back in the day. Thanks for the flash back John!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

John! This was definitely a "flash from the past".ipe:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Aiii. Eva. Dahling... she got crazy but Zsa Zsa was to die for. GREAT piece of tape. The Gabor sisters - jeepers. What did they put in the water over there?



When I was a kid I had a great Aunt Klare with a voice that made Zsa Zsa sound like a scratchy record (she used to call me schveeeeeet-haaaht, not dahling). Hungarians, man... Find yourself someone who looks like Zsa Zsa, talks like Klare and cooks like Helen Szabo Czegeny and you'll never leave home again.


----------

